# Slow lifting Gator 825i hydraulic powertach plow



## YasuK (2 mo ago)

I have a 2014 Gator 825i with a somewhat slow lifting (up) hydraulic snowplow blade (now discontinued JD Powertach brand). Left and right very quick, and down too. I realize the weight load is a factor on the draw current. However, in the troubleshooting guide (see below) they reference an inline .060 orifice in the hydraulic lift line.

Is this typical of plow hydraulics? It sounds like this is a fluid flow restrictor, why would anybody want this? I’m hesitant to remove it (if I indeed fine one inline as noted) without some first hand knowledge of why this orifice is used in the first place (Perhaps relevant to any brand of hydraulic plow).

Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's your battery volts while lifting? And side to side?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd check voltage and remove it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PS Why? Because 99% of engineers are idiots.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Does it rise as fast as it lowers? 

If you remove that orifice or drill it out or whatever is done it will drop faster. It could raise faster too.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Wonder if the fluid restrictor is installed to limit the electrical load on the circuit. The more gpm’s the pump is moving, the higher the amperage. Could be tested with a DC amp meter, test with the restrictor installed, then removed. Good luck.


----------



## YasuK (2 mo ago)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ok
Looks fine.
Ps A restrictor, like the Orifice in the line will increase the load on the hydraulic pump and motor as any restriction or load would.

Lifting is a harder job, it draws more than going side to side.

Is the lift speed similar to the drop speed?
Does it come up as fast as it goes down?
Edit (or close to the same speed?)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Those numbers look good.
I would look into the orfis as said


----------



## YasuK (2 mo ago)

This is NOT my Gator in the YouTube link below, but, this is a Gator with my exact Powertach hydraulic plow setup. The side to side, down and lift speeds seen in this video are identical to my plow’s performance (lift shown at end of short clip), so it doesn’t seem unusual for this brand but I would still like to improve if possible.

Although out of production, Brinly-Hardy still maintains tech support for the plow, they indicated today that the .060 orifice was there to prevent the plow from slamming on lower. I found another owner on a JD forum that actually removed the orifice and said it didn’t affect blade speed in any direction so I’m hesitant to mess with it at the moment.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

There you go.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The small orifice is so it doesn't drop to fast. Just my guess, but I have seen it on lift gates.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes, sno~way also uses-Ed a Orifice to control drop speed.


----------

